# Male or female: Which sex do I get



## flyboy (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm a single male in my 40s living in a large apartment for another year, and then I'll be looking for a home with a backyard. I'm torn on which sex I should get! I understand a male will lick you all over and will be more "velcroey" when you come back home, but a female will be more aloof and like a cat. I will be a first time dog owner, please help.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I dont know, it really depends on the dog. Males can be aloof, females can be clingy, or females can be aloof and males can be all over you..when you are searching for a breeder and you find one you like, talk to them. Tell them what you want and a good breeder will match you up with a pup they think will be what your are looking for.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

My female Athena is my velcro my male is aloof. It is all about the dogs personality not statistics. My new puppy is a female and she is extremely confident and not velcro thus far but too soon to tell.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ask your breeder to pick out the most appropriate puppy based on all your criteria. not choosing a sex just opens up your options.


----------



## Youreamonkey274 (Jul 14, 2014)

*"Male or female: Which sex do I get"*



flyboy said:


> I'm a single male in my 40s living in a large apartment for another year, and then I'll be looking for a home with a backyard. I'm torn on which sex I should get! I understand a male will lick you all over and will be more "velcroey" when you come back home, but a female will be more aloof and like a cat. I will be a first time dog owner, please help.


 Well, as a single male in your 40's, if I were you I would be trying to get all the sex I could. Sure, sometimes the boys will lick your face, and girls may be aloof like a cat, but hey, you only live once. The sex you get is more of a personal preference in my opinion 

Ohhhh...DOGS...you're talking about dogs! Forgive me :laugh: Sorry, I just couldn't help myself lol.

But in all seriousness, I don't think personality is in any way determined by gender. I have a female and she is always licking my face and is currently velcroed to me. If you don't have a preset preference for other reasons, then you should definitely find a good breeder, talk with them about what you want out of your dog and what your living situation is, and a GOOD breeder will pick a dog they thing will suit you best. If you don't have a gender preference, that just means it might be easier to find the perfect pup for you 

Oh, and WELCOME!


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

Its all about what you want. It seems like from your description you have already decided the sex of the new puppy. Just not shared what you are looking for with us.

Oh and if you want a Velcro dog, sex does not matter. Its all in the training and way you interact with a new dog. I can walk into anybodies house with a shepherd after being introduced and have their dog Velcro to me in 10 min like I was an old friend. I teach this behavior to my interns every year.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't see anything in his post that leads to an assumption that his decision has been made about what sex he has chosen.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My female is a cuddle bug, my male is the aloof one. Male prior to that was a cuddler. Female prior to that male was attached but not cuddly. Depends solely on the the dog and sex really isn't a way to stack the deck for your preference.

Suffice it to say that a GSD will make it clear they are bonded, might not be with licking and attempted lap-sitting but they will show their affection.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I had a female GSD before, we didn't bond, she wasn't clingy, in fact she would leave with anyone and she wasn't super affectionate but she was confident, bold and nothing really phased her.

My male GSD is extremely affectionate, we are very bonded, he's very velcro with me, he won't willingly leave with anyone. He's smart, easy to train and a very easy dog to live with. He has protected me before as well.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My females have been pretty cuddly and Lucky is a cuddler when he's in the mood but he is my shadow. Chevy and Thunder not big time cuddlers however if I go from room room all three are w/ me.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> Its all about what you want. It seems like from your description you have already decided the sex of the new puppy. Just not shared what you are looking for with us.
> 
> Oh and if you want a Velcro dog, sex does not matter. Its all in the training and way you interact with a new dog.* I can walk into anybodies house with a shepherd after being introduced and have their dog Velcro to me in 10 min like I was an old friend. I teach this behavior to my interns* every year.


Can you elaborate a little more on this please?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Jax08 said:


> Ask your breeder to pick out the most appropriate puppy based on all your criteria. not choosing a sex just opens up your options.


This


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Having owned and worked both Id say from a strength/working standpoint your safer with a male.


----------



## Birbeck (Oct 6, 2015)

Sex isn't entirely important in regards to personality unless you intend on spaying/neutering. 
Or care about the overall size. You've probably guessed but males are larger than the females.
My girl is extremely affectionate, clingy and attentive. It's all about the bond. I'm a 5' female and she ignores 6'+ men while the opposite is true for other dogs I've been around. It's case by case so it's really best to see which dog is the better fit for you.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> Its all about what you want. It seems like from your description you have already decided the sex of the new puppy. Just not shared what you are looking for with us.
> 
> Oh and if you want a Velcro dog, sex does not matter. Its all in the training and way you interact with a new dog. I can walk into anybodies house with a shepherd after being introduced and have their dog Velcro to me in 10 min like I was an old friend. I teach this behavior to my interns every year.


How do you teach that? I would love to know!


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

I think you'll be amazed to find that, male or female, all GSDs have very unique personalities. Unlike some other breeds that may be easier to predict, gsd personalities vary widely. Our female isn't cuddly but is very affectionate. We have a very deep bond and she follows me everywhere, but she is also independent. It will be fun for you to discover your puppy's personality, whether it be male or female.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I had heard that females were not cuddly too but my female gets more affectionate as she matures. Seemed aloof young...just turned a year so is still young but now is just a sweet heart. She does not jump on you and have to be on top of you but is very affectionate.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I've had 3 males & 3 females. Both females - very cuddly and velcro. The males, and here's the only difference that I have seen....

They are compelled to pee (mark) sooo much. Also they are more territorial about their yards. (Not to be confused with protectiveness over their family). I can understand this because they are males - marking and territory defense are natural. 

Health wise - now that I know what I know - I would feel better owning a male. Mammary cancer and Pyometra are a concern to me with the females. 

Sounds like so far there's a wide variety and no distinct difference between the sexes - but man - you boys with your territorial turf and "marking your spots" that's universal among males. The great outdoors seems to entice males to pee on every poor bush they can. lol!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I have always loved the boys, but the last female I had was so attached to me, which I loved! I would let your breeder help choose the pup most suited to you!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had 12 male GSDs and 4 females and have always thought the boys are much easier to live with. BUT with that said, I've adored both my boys and girls and wouldn't hesitate to get either sex.


----------



## MagicHorse (Feb 3, 2016)

Growing up, my family always had females. My current dog is the 1st male that I've owned. He doesn't pee on everything like I expected. He is very aloof, but bonded to me so he does cuddle with me. I won't pick a dog based on sex, but on disposition, confirmation, etc. If getting it as a pup, ask the breeder, or if you have a specific dog that you love the way it behaves, try to research the breeding and trainer.


----------

